# Burton Cartal Bindgins 2008 Price/Review



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

they suk, personally I do not like them cause they have alot of pressure points and seem cheaply made. Also the new enhanced toe strap slipped of my toe.. They ARE NOT worth 216$ GO WITH FLOW!!!!


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

i have ridden them and i do not think they were bad at all. i really had no complaints about them and thought they were a pair of good quality bindings for any rider. i love burton buckles, they are super smooth. the only thing is that some people complain that there is some forward lean in them, but it didn't really affect me. and also, my brother uses them now, and sometimes the toe strap will shift up and out of place for some reason. it never happened to me though, not sure if he just didn't tighten it all the way. i suggest you get them, they are good quality


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

i got them in december and i love them.
the highback is great and the pressure point argument is some trash i think, they are really nicely padded. They are really stiff which is great for freeriding(which i do entirely), so if your into freestyle, I would avoid them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

awesome thanks, what did you guys pay for your -pair of bindings?


----------



## KaOTiKM3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Duffman2315 said:


> awesome thanks, what did you guys pay for your -pair of bindings?


I have the 07s and I love them. Good all mountain freestyle. The only difference I can see from the 07s to the 08s in the canted high back and the screw style adjustability on the lean for the high back.


----------

